# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > DM Help Spitballing: A Skyrim/One D&D playground for playtest purposes

## Arkhios

One thing led to another, and here I am, piecing together a setting for running a campaign for the purposes of One D&D -playtest, and I became fond of the idea of using Skyrim (story and everything), with a few small twists:

None of the Player Characters is the Dragonborn, but they're all prisoners on their way to Helgen for You-Know-What, along with Ulfric Stormcloak, Lokir of Rorikstead, Ralof of Riverwood, and a certain blue eyed brownish blonde male nord. Basically everyone are just random schmucks, each with their own reason to be there (they might be criminals rightfully accused, travelers wrongfully accused, Civil War deserters, Stormcloak soldiers, or Imperials on duty, or whatever the players come up with). The Dragonborn is there as well, of course, but he's an NPC that doesn't have much if at all to do with the PC's, and for immersion purposes, no one knows who he is. The idea is that the Dragonborn's journey is his own, and the PC's have their own paths to carve.

The Dragonborn takes part only in the pivotal game changing events and quests (those that specifically involve the Dragonborn story-wise; such as Alduin showing up at Helgen, slaying of the first dragon at the Whiterun guard tower, Civil War peace treaty with the Greybeards, capturing Durnehviir, and of course the final confrontation with Alduin in Sovngarde, plus others I may have forgotten). The rest of the quest lines are up for the PC's to handle. And that's a LOT of things to do; Including all of the major quest lines other than the main quest.

One thing of note is that none of the PC's (or the Dragonborn) can become the Champion of more than one of the demigod lords (whether aedra or daedra). Likewise, only one player can become the leader of one Organization. Meaning that one player simply can't be the Harbinger of Companions, Thieves' Guild Master, Listener of the Dark Brotherhood, and the Archmage all at once. However, should the PC's take part in the Civil War and choose to side with Ulfric Stormcloak and win the war, one of the PC's might be allowed to be elected as the new High King of Skyrim (probably based on some sort of reputation tracking). Or, if they so choose, the players can also support the Dragonborn as the new High King.

That said, I could use some help and suggestions for the races (for example, being loyal to the Setting of Tamriel, I'd like to include all the different human ethnicities from Tamriel as separate options, but I'm unsure how they should be differentiated from each other), as well as especially in regards to clerics and domains, I'd like to hear suggestions for which domain befits which deity etc.

Any and all other opinions and suggestions are of course welcome!

Edit:
I got an interesting suggestion from a friend, that I feel would be quite neat!

The initial part of the game will be played as 0-level characters. Essentially this means, that every character starts with:
One d6 hit die (max hit points, including Con modifier)a +2 proficiency bonuseverything from their Backgroundeverything from their Originno class abilities

Once the PCs get out from Helgen, and find their way to the Guardian Stones near Riverwood, they get to choose their class, and advance to 1st level. Their hit die changes to match their class and they gain the missing hit points, unless they choose a class with a d6 hit die.
In any case, at this point, the stones are only a plot device, but later on, players will most likely get further benefits from them (treating them as Boons, most likely).

Flavorwise...

The Guardian Stones (and the Serpent)
Once the escapees from Helgen find their way to the Guardian Stones, they get to choose their Guardian Stone, each of which encompasses one of three major spheres of power, and respond to certain individuals, depending on their class choice:
The Warrior: Barbarian, fighter, paladin, monkThe Mage: Cleric, druid, sorcerer, wizardThe Thief: Artificer, bard, ranger, rogue
However, there are those more inclined to seek power elsewhere, and as a result none of the Guardian Stones respond to a Warlocks presence. Because of being shunned by the Guardians, many Warlocks turn their backs on them and seek power from sinister entities, represented by The Serpent.
It is said that The Warrior, the Mage, and the Thief appear as guardians against The Serpent.

*Spoiler: All Standing Stones by Class*
Show

All Standing Stones by Class
Artificer (The Tower)Barbarian (The Lord)Bard (The Lover)Cleric (The Ritual)Druid (The Atronach)Fighter (The Lady)Monk (The Warrior)Paladin (The Steed)Ranger (The Shadow)Rogue (The Thief)Sorcerer (The Apprentice)Warlock (The Serpent)Wizard (The Mage)

----------


## Amnestic

There's a few TES-5e conversions knocking about online like this one or this one, which I'd be drawing from and either using wholesale or tweaking when it came to races.

I wouldn't worry too much about matching every TES deity to a set of domains. If one of your players is going cleric, talk over who they'd like to worship and then pick the ones from there based upon that specific deity, but prepping a domain list for every deity is excess work you can save yourself. It's quite possible none of your players want to play a cleric (they're not even included as a possible class in that second homebrew conversion I linked, and maybe not the first one either).

----------


## Kane0

Sounds quite interesting, would you be doing a campaign log for it?

With a full party you could have the leader of each faction travelling as a group which would be just as funny as one chosen one being leader of them all.

----------


## Atranen

It sounds like an interesting premise and one I'd like to play! My concern as a player would be the role of the dragonborn; as the 'chosen one', they seem close to dangerous DMPC territory. If they show up for important events _as_ the hero, it makes the players feel useless. If they don't show up, (or do but the PCs take the spotlight) then why do they exist? It might be cleaner as a DM to just remove them entirely, or posit it as an alternate timeline where the dragonborn dies early and someone has to clean up the mess (maybe with the help of a long-forgotten ritual hidden in a dwemer ruin...)

----------


## animorte

This is a pretty neat idea I have considered myself briefly but never looked into.

The only concern I have is how you intend to allow the different quest lines to go at once and how this particular random folk (everybody else in the party) would be able to effectively tag along while the Rogue is going down the Dark Brotherhood or Thieves Guild path.

Well, now that I say it, going into the actual stronghold/hideout of that particular group would likely be the only concern. Its typically only for a brief period of time anyway.

----------


## Arkhios

> There's a few TES-5e conversions knocking about online like this one or this one, which I'd be drawing from and either using wholesale or tweaking when it came to races.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about matching every TES deity to a set of domains. If one of your players is going cleric, talk over who they'd like to worship and then pick the ones from there based upon that specific deity, but prepping a domain list for every deity is excess work you can save yourself. It's quite possible none of your players want to play a cleric (they're not even included as a possible class in that second homebrew conversion I linked, and maybe not the first one either).


Thanks, I'll make sure to read those links and see if I can absorb some of them to this project. Likely I'll have my own spin at most things, but I'm open for new points of view.

Yeah, you're absolutely right about the domains. I guess I'm just a little bit wrong in the head, because I need to have this sort of things organized, even if no one used them.




> Sounds quite interesting, would you be doing a campaign log for it?
> 
> With a full party you could have the leader of each faction travelling as a group which would be just as funny as one chosen one being leader of them all.


I didn't plan to do a campaign log, but maybe I will. We'll see. Might at least take notes on the changes made with the Playtest.

To be honest, I hadn't thought about that! It's certainly silly, but I guess it's within acceptable levels of silly, since it is after all fantasy game. Fantasy is always a bit silly by default.




> My concern as a player would be the role of the dragonborn; as the 'chosen one', they seem close to dangerous DMPC territory.


Yes, I'm aware it treads closely on DMPC territory, but my intent is to make them a sidekick character (warrior type) that the players can take turns (or choose between themselves) to control, when he shows up, and their main reason is to be there to do what no one else is able to, such as absorb dragon souls, open the Sky Haven Sanctuary, and the like. He should take credit only for being the Dragonborn. PC's will take credit for being heroes.




> The only concern I have is how you intend to allow the different quest lines to go at once and how this particular random folk (everybody else in the party) would be able to effectively tag along while the Rogue is going down the Dark Brotherhood or Thieves Guild path.
> 
> Well, now that I say it, going into the actual stronghold/hideout of that particular group would likely be the only concern. Its typically only for a brief period of time anyway.


I haven't planned that far yet, but I think the membership/election for leadership roles could be handled as a downtime activity for said players, and the others might tag along on some of the bigger events, depending on the nature of said events, if aid is required, and no organization secrets are compromised. But yeah, mostly downtime activities. Or, if the players are into it, I could do those quests for them as solo quests (as separate sessions of course).
Also, one thing I feel I should note: I won't be too picky on which class would fit in which Organization. As long as the character has the required set of skills and abilities, they're free to choose the Organization they prefer. After all, how many of us became the Archmage In Full Dragon Plate, swinging greatsword? It's not entirely impossible in the end. As long as you meet the prerequisite, you can become a member and become their leader.

----------


## Arkhios

Honestly, I didn't realize it has been so long since I began this project; apparently it's been a "wild" rest of the year 2022 since the time has literally flown!

I'm not sure if this is actually considered a violation to the Forum rules (regarding the infamous "45 days before necromancy"), but just in case, I hereby humbly request a permission from the admins/moderators to allow me to continue this thread (given that _it is_, after all, _one that I started myself_), instead of making another. If, however, this would be more suitable topic to be dumped in the Homebrewing sub-forum, please do.

All this time, I've been mulling over the Birth Signs and the Standing Stones that serve as conduits to them, to bestow blessings to the player characters at certain levels. I haven't quite decided yet, at which levels exactly, but likely before 3rd tier.

So, here goes: Since there are 13 classes so far in 5e D&D (not counting Mystic or Blood Hunter for relatively obvious reasons), and 13 constellations, a.k.a. Birth Signs, in Tamriel, it begged me to wonder, what if each of them reflected one of each classes.

The idea is, that each PC has a birthsign. Obviously they don't have to choose any of these blessings, but you know...they're there to take if you want to.

Each Blessing of the Signs bestow a generic blessing that should be applicable on any type of character or class, but they also have a second effect if the sign you chose corresponds with your class (after a certain level [TBD] in that specific class has been reached). In that case the PC recieves both of the described effects of a blessing.

This is partially to encourage _not to_ multiclass, but also to offer another way _to_ "multiclass" without actually taking levels in another class. If that makes any sense...

I hereby present the results of my creative silence, below...

*The Apprentice*

*Blessing of the Apprentice Sign.* Choose Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma (this choice cannot be changed). This is your spellcasting ability for the Blessing of the Apprentice Sign. You learn one 1st level spell of your choice from the Wizards spell list. You also gain one spell slot. The spell slot is of a level equal to one fourth of your character level, up to 5th level. Once used, you regain the spell slot after you finish a short or long rest. However, you have disadvantage on saving throws against spells that deal damage.

_If you are a Sorcerer, you learn one spell of your choice of each spell level from 2nd through 5th level from the wizard spell list, and add them to your list of spells known at appropriate levels. You must be able to cast spells of appropriate level to cast these spells._

*The Atronach*

*Blessing of the Atronach Sign.* Choose Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma (this choice cannot be changed). This is your spellcasting ability for the Blessing of the Atronach Sign. You learn one 1st level spell of your choice from the Druids spell list. You also gain one spell slot. The spell slot is of a level equal to one half of your character level. Once used, you regain the spell slot only after you take magical damage equal to 5 times the level of the spell slot or fail a saving throw against a spell that doesn't deal damage. However, you have resistance against damage from spells and advantage on saving throws against spells until either condition is met.

_If you are a Druid, you can expend the spell slot gained with Blessing of the Atronach Sign whenever you use your Wild Shape. If you do, you can use your spellcasting ability instead of Strength or Dexterity for the attack and damage rolls of your attacks in the beast form. Your type changes to elemental, and you become immune to the damage type of the chosen element. Also, the damage type of your attacks changes to match the chosen element._

*Spoiler: Alternative second draft*
Show

_If you are a Druid, you can expend the spell slot from Blessing of the Atronach Sign to assume an elemental form for the same duration as your Wild Shape. Your current game statistics remain unchanged, except as follows. You become immune to the damage type of the chosen element, and any attack you make while in this form deals damage based on the chosen element. For the duration, you can use your spellcasting ability instead of Strength or Dexterity for the attack and damage rolls of your attacks. Any equipment wielded at the time of assuming this form can be used normally, with the mentioned exceptions, but others are fused with your elemental form and cannot be used for the duration. Alternatively, when you use Wild Shape to assume the form a beast, you can expend additional use of Wild Shape to combine the effects of these two abilities._


*The Lady*

*Blessing of the Lady Sign.* As a bonus action on your turn, you regain hit points equal to one roll of your hit die + your character level. You must finish a long rest before you can use this again. Whenever you use hit dice to regain hit points during a short rest, you add 1d4 to each roll and add the result to hit points regained.

_If you are a Fighter, whenever you use Second Wind feature or the Blessing of the Lady Sign, roll 1d4 and add the result to hit points you regain. You can use your Second Wind feature once as a reaction without expending a use. You must finish a long rest before you can use Second Wind in this way again._

*The Lord*

*Blessing of the Lord Sign.* While you are not wearing any armor, your Armor Class equals 10 + your Dexterity modifier + your Constitution modifier. You can use a shield and still gain this benefit. Also, while you are not wearing any armor, all bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage that you take from nonmagical attacks is reduced by an amount equal to half your proficiency bonus.

_If you are a Barbarian, whenever you enter rage, roll 1d12 + your Constitution modifier. You gain that many Temporary Hit Points until your rage ends._

*The Lover*

*Blessing of the Lover Sign.* Choose Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma (this choice cannot be changed). This is your spellcasting ability for Blessing of the Lover Sign. You learn one Cantrip from any spell list, and you become proficient with one skill and one simple or martial weapon of your choice. Once the choices are made, they cannot be changed.

_If you are a Bard, you can add half your proficiency bonus, rounded down, to any saving throw you make that doesn't already include your proficiency bonus._

*The Mage*

*Blessing of the Mage Sign.* Choose Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma (this choice cannot be changed). This is your spellcasting ability for the Blessing of the Mage Sign. You know one Cantrip of your choice from the Wizard spell list. You also know the Mage Armor spell and can cast it once without a spell slot. You can also cast the spell using any spell slots you have.

_If you are a Wizard, while you are wearing no armor and not wielding a shield, and you cast Mage Armor targeting yourself, you can voluntarily assume Concentration on the spell. While you maintain this concentration, your base armor class is 15 + your dexterity modifier. If you lose concentration, your base armor class becomes 13 + your dexterity modifier for the remainder of the spells duration, and you must cast the spell again to use this ability again._

*The Ritual*

*Blessing of the Ritual Sign.* You can cast the Animate Dead spell once without a spell slot. You dont need to provide any spell components to do so. The spell lasts for 1 hour when cast in this way, and you must finish a long rest before you can cast it in this way again. When cast in this way, once the spell ends, the animated creature crumbles to dust leaving behind only their equipment, if any.

_If you are a cleric, you can choose to command undead instead of destroying them. Whenever an undead would be destroyed by your Turn Undead feature, you can instead choose to take control of one such undead. It becomes friendly to you and obeys your commands for 1 hour or until you use channel divinity again, whichever comes first. When the effect ends, the undead is destroyed._

*The Serpent*

*Blessing of the Serpent Sign.* Choose Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma (this choice cannot be changed). This is your spellcasting ability for Blessing of the Serpent Sign. As an action on your turn you can make a melee spell attack against a target within 5 feet of you. On a hit, the target takes poison damage equal to 1d8 + your spellcasting ability modifier, and must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, it is also paralyzed until the end of its next turn. You can use Blessing of the Serpent Sign once per day, and you must finish a long rest to use it again.

_If you are a Warlock, you can expend a pact magic slot when you hit, and deal an extra 1d8 poison damage per level of the slot._

*The Shadow*

*Blessing of the Shadow Sign.* You learn the Invisibility spell, and can cast it once without a spell slot. You can also cast the spell using any spell slots you have. You must finish a long rest before you can cast the spell in this way again.

_If you are a Ranger, you can cast the spell as a bonus action, without needing to concentrate on it, but the invisibility lasts for 1 minute when cast in this way. You must finish a long rest to do so again._

*The Steed*

*Blessing of the Steed Sign.* Your Carrying Capacity is your Strength score multiplied by 20, and your base land speed is increased by 10 feet.

_If you are a Paladin, you may cast Find Steed spell at will._

*The Thief*

*Blessing of the Thief Sign.* You can add half your proficiency bonus (round up) to any Dexterity, Intelligence, or Charisma check you make that doesn't already use your proficiency bonus.

_If you are a Rogue, your ability to deal sneak attack damage extends to longswords and all light melee weapons with which you have proficiency. In addition, when you engage in two-weapon fighting, you can add your ability modifier to the damage of the second attack._

*The Tower*

*Blessing of the Tower Sign.* You become proficient with Thieves Tools, if you arent already. You have advantage with any ability checks you make using Thieves Tools and you can use Thieves Tools as spellcasting focus for any spells you may have. You also learn the Knock spell and can cast it once without a spell slot. You must finish a long rest before you can cast the spell in this way again.

_If you are an Artificer, you can cast the Knock spell twice without a spell slot, before you must finish a long rest. In addition, the number of your infused items increases by one._

*The Warrior*

*Blessing of the Warrior Sign.* You become trained in all armors and shields. Your unarmed strike damage increases depending on the armor type you are wearing: 1d4 in light armor, 1d6 in medium armor, and 1d8 in heavy armor.

_If you are a monk, you become proficient in all martial weapons without the Heavy and Special properties, and wearing light armor does not interfere with your class abilities. In addition, your Martial Arts die increases by one step, to a maximum of 1d12._

----------


## IsaacsAlterEgo

My recommendation would be to have the Dragonborn die very, very early on, and have their dragon soul split somehow, with the pieces finding their way into each of the PCs, granting them a fraction of the dragonborn's power or potential power. 

Makes the PCs feel nice and special and important, instead of, well, hangers on/sidekicks to the "real" main character of the Dragon Born. And it also clearly establishes a major divergence so they know things won't go exactly the same as the video game does, so they'll be ready for more major differences down the road.

----------

